# Общедоступные форумы > Рабочее разведение. >  Piirikoer Basko.

## Tatjana

Предлагаю создать по интересным производителям отдельные темы, куда можно будет ставить статистическую информацию.

Piirikoer Basko родился в Эстонии в пограничном питомнике, который приобрел в Финляндии повязанную суку. Владелец Т.Ванавески.

*IPO-3, G, Kkl- EST 2a*
Баско 3 раза выступал на Чемпионате по ИПО среди немецких овчарок. Был победителем в 2006г., второе место в 2008г. Участник ЧМ WUSV 2006 (результат не получил)
Происхождение и данные вязок Бакси в эстонском регистре http://register.kennelliit.ee/reg/in...rd&dogId=37325
В регистре зарегистрировано 5 вязок.
Пока у меня о щенках есть такие сведения: в нашем питомнике получены 3 помета от двух сук. Всего 11 кобелей и 14 сук. Никаких дисквалифицирующих пороков у потомков не было. Не было ни одного случая с пупочной грыжей. Все  чепрачного окраса. Белых отметин не было.
Официальную проверку на дисплазию прошли пока только 2 потомка, резульаты HD:A, ED:0; HD:B, ED:0.
Один имеет результат в КК-1.
Еще один сын Баско от вязки с AMORI VAN HUIZE WELLEWY выступал в 2008 году на соревнованиях в ИПО-1 и получил результат.

----------


## Немка

А  почему бы фото детей не повесить? Интересно посмотреть :Ab:

----------


## Tatjana

> А  почему бы фото детей не повесить? Интересно посмотреть


Есть видео тренинга Бакси и некоторых его детей с семинаров. Сейчас все обрабатывается. Постепенно выставлю.
Анатомически от моих собак у него дети вполне!  :0190:

----------


## Maris Luberg

Tanja,

Na samom dele u Baksi KKL EST-1 - kotor&#245;ui emu dal W.Tauber.

:) Maris

----------

